# Bora Bora Additions



## Andre

Quite a few DIYers have now mixed the Bora Bora tobacco. 

HIC says "Tiny additions can be made to suit your every mood. Consider keeping a big batch of steeped Bora Bora White on hand. You can dispense it into smaller bottles to try different additions.". He then goes ahead with suggestions for such additions at 0.5 % of the volume you want to add to.

I was pleasantly surprised to find that those small additions really gives you a whole new juice. 

I tried 2 of his suggestions and 2 of my own:

*Bora Bora Dry* by adding 0.5 % of FA Nut Mix. Just as he says. A much drier vape with a "woody-nutty exhale that hints at dry coconut husk". I like it.
*Bora Bora Lush* by adding 0.5 % of FA Papaya. Incredible how the Papaya comes to the front. For me it was just too much of a papaya taste.
*Bora Bora Clove* by adding 0.5 % FA Clove. The clove makes it drier too and give a nice clove accent. So-so for me.
*Bora Bora Dark Vapure* by adding 0.5 % Dark Vapure. The Dark Vapure adds a dark spirituous tobacco accent without taking away from the great Bora Bora base. My favourite at this stage.
Please share your additions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Charel van Biljon

Sounds great.
I'm yet to try an DIY tobacco, so will be looking into this some more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I added *1% Torrone*. It seemed to take it further away from tobacco than I liked.

Then with *0.5% Torrone* I couldnt really tell it was there, as it seemed to blend with the creams.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I have just added the nut mix, really like that one for early morning, late evening while vaping in bed. Also tried with 0.5% Blackcurrant from FA, not bad, but I have since found better vapes with fruits added to tobacco.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff

I'm on a bit of a tobacco mission at the moment and have been toying with the idea of buying this recipe - but maybe you could help me by telling me if it uses burley? 

I can't vape burley


----------



## Viper_SA

Very smal amount of Burley

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Huffapuff said:


> I'm on a bit of a tobacco mission at the moment and have been toying with the idea of buying this recipe - but maybe you could help me by telling me if it uses burley?
> 
> I can't vape burley


Yes, as @Viper_SA says, just 0.5 % Burley - to add a bit of bold and creaminess according to HIC. I am vaping single Burley with just a bit of FA Fresh Cream and Clove at the moment and can assure you the Burley in Bora Bora is not discernible as a major component at all.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GregF

Thanks for starting this @Andre . Should be interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Maybe I'll give it a try and just leave out the burley. I like the idea of using it as a base and adding other flavors to it.


----------



## Andre

*Bora Bora Gold Ducat* by adding 0.5 % of INW Gold Ducat. This adds an accent reminding me of a Rum and Maple tobacco. Makes the juice a bit too sweet for my taste, but those that like a bit of honey will appreciate this addition.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Has anyone mixed it without coconut. My least favorite ingredient in there


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Has anyone mixed it without coconut. My least favorite ingredient in there


I have tried variations, including halving the non-tobacco ingredients, but always go back to the original. I love coconut, so would not leave it out. For me it is a major ingredient in this recipe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman

Andre said:


> Quite a few DIYers have now mixed the Bora Bora tobacco.
> 
> HIC says "Tiny additions can be made to suit your every mood. Consider keeping a big batch of steeped Bora Bora White on hand. You can dispense it into smaller bottles to try different additions.". He then goes ahead with suggestions for such additions at 0.5 % of the volume you want to add to.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised to find that those small additions really gives you a whole new juice.
> 
> I tried 2 of his suggestions and 2 of my own:
> 
> *Bora Bora Dry* by adding 0.5 % of FA Nut Mix. Just as he says. A much drier vape with a "woody-nutty exhale that hints at dry coconut husk". I like it.
> *Bora Bora Lush* by adding 0.5 % of FA Papaya. Incredible how the Papaya comes to the front. For me it was just too much of a papaya taste.
> *Bora Bora Clove* by adding 0.5 % FA Clove. The clove makes it drier too and give a nice clove accent. So-so for me.
> *Bora Bora Dark Vapure* by adding 0.5 % Dark Vapure. The Dark Vapure adds a dark spirituous tobacco accent without taking away from the great Bora Bora base. My favourite at this stage.
> Please share your additions.



How is Bora Bora as far as tobaccos go? I've been meaning to try a DIY tobacco but haven't really had the courage to spend the cash on getting some concentrates for it.


----------



## Andre

Caveman said:


> How is Bora Bora as far as tobaccos go? I've been meaning to try a DIY tobacco but haven't really had the courage to spend the cash on getting some concentrates for it.


Described here, @Caveman. Really awesome. Coming from NET tobaccos mostly, I was also very hesitant to go into DIY tobaccos, but was most pleasantly surprised. I could post you a sample or maybe your are near to @rogue zombie or @kevkev for a taste?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev

Andre said:


> Described here, @Caveman. Really awesome. Coming from NET tobaccos mostly, I was also very hesitant to go into DIY tobaccos, but was most pleasantly surprised. I could post you a sample or maybe your are near to @rogue zombie or @kevkev for a taste?



Where in JHB are you @Caveman Ill be mixing up some over the weekend.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Caveman

kevkev said:


> Where in JHB are you @Caveman Ill be mixing up some over the weekend.


That sounds awesome. I'm in the West Rand, close to Honeydew. I don't mind paying for a sample though

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevkev

Caveman said:


> That sounds awesome. I'm in the West Rand, close to Honeydew. I don't mind paying for a sample though
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



No worries, pop me your shipping deets and Ill send you a sample next week. Oh and preferred PG/VG and Nic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

Andre said:


> Described here, @Caveman. Really awesome. Coming from NET tobaccos mostly, I was also very hesitant to go into DIY tobaccos, but was most pleasantly surprised. I could post you a sample or maybe your are near to @rogue zombie or @kevkev for a taste?


Thanks @Andre, the description sounds very good. I have been trying to actually get a white chocolate tobacco for some time now. And pretty much everything I've made from HIC is great. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caveman

kevkev said:


> No worries, pop me your shipping deets and Ill send you a sample next week. Oh and preferred PG/VG and Nic?


Awesome thanks mate. I'll pop you a PM when I'm back at the office. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> *Bora Bora Gold Ducat* by adding 0.5 % of INW Gold Ducat. This adds an accent reminding me of a Rum and Maple tobacco. Makes the juice a bit too sweet for my taste, but those that like a bit of honey will appreciate this addition.


Im going to give this one a go.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I sincerely hope that those of you on this thread that can make it to VapeCon will bring some of these tasty creations!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

@Andre @rogue zombie where did you guys get the Gold Ducat?


----------



## Viper_SA

www.e-cig.co.za from @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Yip, there

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

Thanks, busy placing order...... I NEEEEEED it


----------



## Viper_SA

You won't regret it mate


----------



## Viper_SA

Not sure if it is just me, but I have added the FA Nut Mix in 0.5, 0.75 and 1%. Really like the nutty taste, but man, it carries a tremendous throat hit for me. Feels like it has more throat hit at 5mg and 0.7ohm in a Cyclone than 12mg Matador has in the Nauti mini


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Not sure if it is just me, but I have added the FA Nut Mix in 0.5, 0.75 and 1%. Really like the nutty taste, but man, it carries a tremendous throat hit for me. Feels like it has more throat hit at 5mg and 0.7ohm in a Cyclone than 12mg Matador has in the Nauti mini


I have found 0.5 % of FA Nut Mix sufficient at which the throat hit was fine for me, but then I like throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Not complaining, just curious if anyone else experienced it. Wasn't expecting that amount of throat hit from a 5mg juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> Not complaining, just curious if anyone else experienced it. Wasn't expecting that amount of throat hit from a 5mg juice.



Did i miss something on throat hit....
Ok, time to analyse the last few posts

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GregF

Stop it..... stop it......
You forcing me to get my Bora Bora out of solitary confinement

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GregF

Bora Bora - FA Cigar Passion 0.5%

Makes the base sweeter, the first thing that came to mind was fruity.
I like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> Bora Bora - FA Cigar Passion 0.5%
> 
> Makes the base sweeter, the first thing that came to mind was fruity.
> I like it


Ah, so Bora Bora was released from solitary confinement! You like?

I would never have guessed that Cigar Passion would add a fruity accent.


----------



## GregF

Me neither, don't know where it comes from but that's what I get from it.

I couldn't wait any longer, it was driving me nuts, so yes it came out of it's little hiding spot.
Do I like?
Oh yes, going to make liters of this stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

I dripped a little mixture of Shade and it was very nice.
Gave it more of a tobacco taste
Will Try this out with a mix and a steep and give some feedback.


----------



## phanatik

ok Guys... I am more than willing to pay for a recipe that's good. 
And get the ingredients required. But how do i know if it suits my palate, lol...

What i'm getting at is... Anyone willing to send me a sample? I am willing to pay for it... Just want a taste to know if spending the cash is worthwhile.

Taste is subjective after all


----------



## Andre

phanatik said:


> ok Guys... I am more than willing to pay for a recipe that's good.
> And get the ingredients required. But how do i know if it suits my palate, lol...
> 
> What i'm getting at is... Anyone willing to send me a sample? I am willing to pay for it... Just want a taste to know if spending the cash is worthwhile.
> 
> Taste is subjective after all


Sure, I can send you a sample. Shall PM you.


----------



## Viper_SA

Paying shipping on a sample will be more expensive than the $5 for tbe recipe.... And concentrates never go to waste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Paying shipping on a sample will be more expensive than the $5 for tbe recipe.... And concentrates never go to waste.


If @phanatik is not currently a DIYer it would be a substantial investment. Cannot remember him participating in the DIY threads, so probably the case. Thus, seems like due diligence to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viracocha

Suppose nobody is willing to send a sample all the way to Capetown, I'll have to wait for payday...Tatta Ma Borra Borra...


----------



## Andre

Viracocha said:


> Suppose nobody is willing to send a sample all the way to Capetown, I'll have to wait for payday...Tatta Ma Borra Borra...


Patience brother in DIY, end of the month is around the corner .


----------



## GregF

Patience........whats that?
It is one of the things that let me down with this DIY story.
Not the only one ......there are many........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viracocha

70% VG, 30% PG, 2,5% PATIENCE, SHAKE & VAPE, GET IT GUYS...
Come Friday!!!!


----------



## GregF

I have tasted all these additions by dripping a little of a 1% mixture on Bora Bora White.
They are all very nice, on the face of it anyway.
Just need to know if anybody has tried any of these or is planning to so as to save time never mind a substantial amount of Bora Bora.

Courmarin Pipe (FW)
Honey Wood Tobacco (FW) - is quite strong. probably going to add 0.3%
Cardamon (FA)
Cigar Passion (FA)
Clove (FA) - I didn't like
Cowboy Blend (FA)
Dark Vapure (FA) - @Andre has done. I like it as well and will make a batch.
Desert Ship (FA)
Glory (FA) - I didnt like it 
Latakia (FA)
Maxx Blend (FA)
Perique Black (FA)
Shade (FA)
Storm (FA)
Tuscan Reserve (FA)
Virginia (FA)
Cherry Cigar (INW)
Cuban Cigar (INW)
Ducat Gold (INW) - @Andre has done. I like it and will make a batch.
French Pipe (INW)
US Red mix (INW)
Cubano Type Flavor (TFA)
Mild Black (TFA)
Western Flavor (TFA)

Anise (FW) - I have added Anise to quite a few tobacco recipes with success and it seems to cut the coconut in Bora Bora. @Viper_SA you might like this.

Fig (CLY) - I saw someone add fig to a tobacco mix so I tried this. Very nice (sweet)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> I have tasted all these additions by dripping a little of a 1% mixture on Bora Bora White.
> They are all very nice, on the face of it anyway.
> Just need to know if anybody has tried any of these or is planning to so as to save time never mind a substantial amount of Bora Bora.
> 
> Courmarin Pipe (FW)
> Honey Wood Tobacco (FW) - is quite strong. probably going to add 0.3%
> Cardamon (FA)
> Cigar Passion (FA)
> Clove (FA) - I didn't like
> Cowboy Blend (FA)
> Dark Vapure (FA) - @Andre has done. I like it as well and will make a batch.
> Desert Ship (FA)
> Glory (FA) - I didnt like it
> Latakia (FA)
> Maxx Blend (FA)
> Perique Black (FA)
> Shade (FA)
> Storm (FA)
> Tuscan Reserve (FA)
> Virginia (FA)
> Cherry Cigar (INW)
> Cuban Cigar (INW)
> Ducat Gold (INW) - @Andre has done. I like it and will make a batch.
> French Pipe (INW)
> US Red mix (INW)
> Cubano Type Flavor (TFA)
> Mild Black (TFA)
> Western Flavor (TFA)
> 
> Anise (FW) - I have added Anise to quite a few tobacco recipes with success and it seems to cut the coconut in Bora Bora. @Viper_SA you might like this.
> 
> Fig (CLY) - I saw someone add fig to a tobacco mix so I tried this. Very nice (sweet)


Wow, you are going all out and will have a substantial collection of Bora based tobaccos very soon. My modus operandi is to just add to my Reo bottle on a whim and not make batches of added ons.

I am currently enjoying it as is, but have been toying with the idea to add some FA Apricot. Shall report here if I do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

GregF said:


> I have tasted all these additions by dripping a little of a 1% mixture on Bora Bora White.
> They are all very nice, on the face of it anyway.
> Just need to know if anybody has tried any of these or is planning to so as to save time never mind a substantial amount of Bora Bora.
> 
> Courmarin Pipe (FW)
> Honey Wood Tobacco (FW) - is quite strong. probably going to add 0.3%
> Cardamon (FA)
> Cigar Passion (FA)
> Clove (FA) - I didn't like
> Cowboy Blend (FA)
> Dark Vapure (FA) - @Andre has done. I like it as well and will make a batch.
> Desert Ship (FA)
> Glory (FA) - I didnt like it
> Latakia (FA)
> Maxx Blend (FA)
> Perique Black (FA)
> Shade (FA)
> Storm (FA)
> Tuscan Reserve (FA)
> Virginia (FA)
> Cherry Cigar (INW)
> Cuban Cigar (INW)
> Ducat Gold (INW) - @Andre has done. I like it and will make a batch.
> French Pipe (INW)
> US Red mix (INW)
> Cubano Type Flavor (TFA)
> Mild Black (TFA)
> Western Flavor (TFA)
> 
> Anise (FW) - I have added Anise to quite a few tobacco recipes with success and it seems to cut the coconut in Bora Bora. @Viper_SA you might like this.
> 
> 
> Fig (CLY) - I saw someone add fig to a tobacco mix so I tried this. Very nice (sweet)



Thanks, but I hate Anise in tobacco. Tried it once by adding a few drops of anise oil to my pipe tobacco stash. Ended up throwing the whole lot away. What I have done is to cut the coconut to 1% only, and added 1% nut mix. Will see how it steeps, but may try to add another tobacco in there as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I used to love FA tobaccos, but INW has displaced them now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Wow, you are going all out and will have a substantial collection of Bora based tobaccos very soon. My modus operandi is to just add to my Reo bottle on a whim and not make batches of added ons.
> 
> I am currently enjoying it as is, but have been toying with the idea to add some FA Apricot. Shall report here if I do.


Hahaha I am not going to make them all.
I think it just goes to show that this base will go with just about anything. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> I used to love FA tobaccos, but INW has displaced them now


I am only now just getting into INW and by their Ducat Gold I can see what you mean


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman

Big shout out to @kevkev . Just got the package at the office. Can't wait to give it a shot. Thanks for the delicious breakfast snack included in the mail  Seriously super cool of you to send me a sample. Really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## kevkev

Caveman said:


> Big shout out to @kevkev . Just got the package at the office. Can't wait to give it a shot. Thanks for the delicious breakfast snack included in the mail  Seriously super cool of you to send me a sample. Really appreciate it
> View attachment 62024



I hope you enjoy sir. Let us know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viracocha

Pay day came early, is it going to make any difference if I change one or two FA flavours to TFA ? are they more or less the same?


----------



## Viracocha

Viracocha said:


> Pay day came early, is it going to make any difference if I change one or two FA flavours to TFA ? are they more or less the same?


Went ahead and did it anyway, so don't bother, thanx


----------



## Caveman

kevkev said:


> I hope you enjoy sir. Let us know.


Man o man this is something impressive. Even though I know it needs a few more days of steeping. It's bloody nice.. I tried it in my tsunami and it wasn't bad. A bit potent for me on flavor. But into my serpent mini at 30 ish watts and it's that tobacco flavor I've been looking for. Not the harsh chewing tobacco flavor I've had before.. hmm more like the flavor of a cigar that you just lit without the burn taste, slightly sweeter with an oddly delicious chocolate-esc taste every now and then. So completely different than what I'm used to and so different to the other tobacco I've tried. An oddly satisfying aftertaste also. I think I might have to spend the $5 on the recipe collection.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Caveman said:


> Man o man this is something impressive. Even though I know it needs a few more days of steeping. It's bloody nice.. I tried it in my tsunami and it wasn't bad. A bit potent for me on flavor. But into my serpent mini at 30 ish watts and it's that tobacco flavor I've been looking for. Not the harsh chewing tobacco flavor I've had before.. hmm more like the flavor of a cigar that you just lit without the burn taste, slightly sweeter with an oddly delicious chocolate-esc taste every now and then. So completely different than what I'm used to and so different to the other tobacco I've tried. An oddly satisfying aftertaste also. I think I might have to spend the $5 on the recipe collection.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Well described. And it will turn chameleon on you during the course of a day, keeping you interested. And then you can start doing the 0.5 % additions keeping your going for a long time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

*Bora Bora Spicy* by adding 0.25 % of TFA Holiday Spice. If you like spices, especially nutmeg, you will love this addition. Go lightly, start at 0.25 %. It can easily take over. I love it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

*Bora Bora - Coumarin Pipe (FW)
*
Added 5% FW Coumarin Pipe so not exactly an add-on, more of a main profile and just using the Bora Bora as a base. Have been playing with this Coumarin pipe for a while and from my experience you need to use a lot of it to actually notice anything, but once I get there I really enjoy the taste of this stuff.
If you like sweet tobacco then you will most likely like this.
I have used Coumarin Pipe at 10% and it is not overly strong. I might even push this up to 6 or 7%
Fresh, light, sweet pipe tobacco that goes very nicely with Boro Boro.

[Edit] I did not let this steep with the base.
Bora Boro is still there in the background and is noticeable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

*Bora Bora - INW Cherry Cigar*

1% INW Cherry Cigar.
Yup that cherry taste is there. Not quite Black Stone Cherry Cigar, but pretty close.
I like it. Will make a few ml's of this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Sorry that INW Cherry Cigar addition was not 0.5% it was 1%.
Post edited.


----------



## Viracocha

So mixed my first batch of Bora Bora, and made a small boo boo with the first batch, instead of Vanilla Classic I mixed in Vanilla Custard, well the correct mix is awesome, but the one with Vanilla Custard surprised me, its definitely smoother, almost hide the tobaccos a bit. Would like to get more tobacco flavour from the original mix though, any suggestions, except for Dark Vapour, maybe up the Cuban a bit?


----------



## Andre

Viracocha said:


> So mixed my first batch of Bora Bora, and made a small boo boo with the first batch, instead of Vanilla Classic I mixed in Vanilla Custard, well the correct mix is awesome, but the one with Vanilla Custard surprised me, its definitely smoother, almost hide the tobaccos a bit. Would like to get more tobacco flavour from the original mix though, any suggestions, except for Dark Vapour, maybe up the Cuban a bit?


If you do not want to add 0.5 % of Dark Vapure or Perique Black or Latakia for bolder tobacco, maybe double up on both the Cuban Supreme and the Burley.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viracocha

Andre said:


> If you do not want to add 0.5 % of Dark Vapure or Perique Black or Latakia for bolder tobacco, maybe double up on both the Cuban Supreme and the Burley.


Thanx Mr A, also realize the more I vape this mix the more the tobacco flavours come through, so maybe I should stick out a bit longer with the steeping time, and see how it progresses. I've got some pipe tobacco concentrate in my arsenal that will maybe fill in nicely.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregF

*Bora Bora - TFA Western*

0.5% TFA Western

I might be a little biased here (my Western mixes always seem to finish first) or the whiskey maybe talking but for me this is the best so far.
Normally I mix Western at 1 or 1.5% and you will get that distinctive warm ashy taste of the western.
At 0.5% with the Bora Bora it is not so distinctive, it is there a little but for me seems to round out the coconut and detract from the Cuban Supreme. I might even go as far as say that it is a creamier tobacco vape.

Will definitely try this at 1% or even 1.5% as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

I think that TFA Western is either something you like or hate. It does have a very distinctive taste.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Does anyone else have this issue with Cuban Supreme from FA? Seems like it crystalizes a bit. Also, not really getting much taste from it. Then again, I have never really smoked a decent cigar, so I wouldn't know what it should taste like.


----------



## Viper_SA

I also love the TFA Western. Just got FA Cowboy Blend and it doesn't smell anywhere near as good.


----------



## GregF

How old is that bottle of Cuban Supreme?
Mine has not done that, also from Valley Vapour, although its only about 6 months old.


----------



## Viper_SA

It's not older than 6 months, but not precisely sure how old it is.


----------



## GregF

Then I don't know.
sun?
heat?
Just doesn't like you?


----------



## Viper_SA

Never been in sunlight, kept with all my other concentrates, some of which are much much older. Maybe just a bad batch. Going to sub it with INW Cuba Cigar next time


----------



## GregF

Let me know how that goes. I have it, haven't used it yet....I don't think....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viracocha

Allmost finished my first 100ml of Bora, and mixed the next batch lastnight. Added just 5 drops off Acetyl Pyrazine, wow awesome from the start, it's so little but it makes quite a difference, or am I imagining things? First time I've used Acetyl, did I read correctly somewhere? is the norm 1 drop per 10ml of juice mix in most cases ?


----------



## Andre

Viracocha said:


> Allmost finished my first 100ml of Bora, and mixed the next batch lastnight. Added just 5 drops off Acetyl Pyrazine, wow awesome from the start, it's so little but it makes quite a difference, or am I imagining things? First time I've used Acetyl, did I read correctly somewhere? is the norm 1 drop per 10ml of juice mix in most cases ?


Most add between 0.5 to 1.0 %. My philosophy re additives is to try and not add it at all. If I have to, add as little as possible. So, if 5 drops works for you, why add more.


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> *Bora Bora - TFA Western*
> 
> 0.5% TFA Western
> 
> I might be a little biased here (my Western mixes always seem to finish first) or the whiskey maybe talking but for me this is the best so far.
> Normally I mix Western at 1 or 1.5% and you will get that distinctive warm ashy taste of the western.
> At 0.5% with the Bora Bora it is not so distinctive, it is there a little but for me seems to round out the coconut and detract from the Cuban Supreme. I might even go as far as say that it is a creamier tobacco vape.
> 
> Will definitely try this at 1% or even 1.5% as well


Ah, will give it a shot. Where is your favourite Western recipe please? Have you posted it?


----------



## Viracocha

Andre said:


> Most add between 0.5 to 1.0 %. My philosophy re additives is to try and not add it at all. If I have to, add as little as possible. So, if 5 drops works for you, why add more.


Make sence, thanx Mr A


----------



## GregF

*Bora Bora - INW Tobacco Kent*

0.5% INW Tobacco Kent

A slight taste of coffee with a touch of smoked plum. Even at 0.5% this comes through with the Bora Bora still there.
Turn up the wattage a bit and you will get more Bora Bora
Lovely

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Caveman

Have you guys tried the Hazelnut yet?

*Bora Bora Nut*
0.5% FA Hazelnut 

Makes for a bit more sweet taste while mellowing out the tobacco a tad. Might be a bit too sweet directly after mixing but after an hour or 2 the sweetness fades a bit and the nuttiness comes out a bit more. Very good

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kevkev

Caveman said:


> Have you guys tried the Hazelnut yet?
> 
> *Bora Bora Nut*
> 0.5% FA Hazelnut
> 
> Makes for a bit more sweet taste while mellowing out the tobacco a tad. Might be a bit too sweet directly after mixing but after an hour or 2 the sweetness fades a bit and the nuttiness comes out a bit more. Very good



I have, I really like it. I usually just add a drop of FA Hazelnut to a full REO bottle of Bora Bora White, shake it up and go. 

I have no idea as to what % that comes out to, but I quite enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

*Bora Bora - INW Classic for Pipe*

0.5% INW Classic for Pipe

If you looking for more of a pipe taste in your Bora Bora then this is it. Makes the original Bora Bora a little dryer but with a nice smokey feel as well.
The description of INW Classic For Pipe sums it up nicely........
"Brown sugar, oak and rum on a strong tobacco base"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

I have just tasted some Bora Bora White that I made in August last year.
It taste terrible. I have not had this for a while but I do remember that I used to enjoy it.
I get a strong plastic taste or something is off.
Maybe because it is in a HDPE bottle?
Anyone have an old batch around that still taste good?
Is it just me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> I have just tasted some Bora Bora White that I made in August last year.
> It taste terrible. I have not had this for a while but I do remember that I used to enjoy it.
> I get a strong plastic taste or something is off.
> Maybe because it is in a HDPE bottle?
> Anyone have an old batch around that still taste good?
> Is it just me?


Last bit of mine, mixed in August 2016, is in a PET bottle and is still great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev

GregF said:


> I have just tasted some Bora Bora White that I made in August last year.
> It taste terrible. I have not had this for a while but I do remember that I used to enjoy it.
> I get a strong plastic taste or something is off.
> Maybe because it is in a HDPE bottle?
> Anyone have an old batch around that still taste good?
> Is it just me?



Have roughly 100ml left of my 250ml bottle mixed in September 2016, still good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> I have just tasted some Bora Bora White that I made in August last year.
> It taste terrible. I have not had this for a while but I do remember that I used to enjoy it.
> I get a strong plastic taste or something is off.
> Maybe because it is in a HDPE bottle?
> Anyone have an old batch around that still taste good?
> Is it just me?


Was that the one you used local concentrates in?


----------



## GregF

No the legit one

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hi peeps can i please get the bora bora base recipe? thanks


----------



## Petrus

It is available on HIC website.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi peeps can i please get the bora bora base recipe? thanks


It's one of the recipes that HICs sells.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Huffapuff said:


> It's one of the recipes that HICs sells.



No wonder i cant find it on here.
Damit...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Is it the one named:
HICS bora bora collection ?


----------



## Andre

Clouds4Days said:


> Is it the one named:
> HICS bora bora collection ?


Yes, third on from the top here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Andre said:


> Yes, third on from the top here.



I like HICS recipes because of his % he uses they low and no loss in flavour.

Is Bora Bora the same also low %

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Clouds4Days said:


> I like HICS recipes because of his % he uses they low and no loss in flavour.
> 
> Is Bora Bora the same also low %


8 % total flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

*Bora Bora - FLV Kentucky Blend*

I put two drops of Kentucky blend into a 6mm Reo bottle so probably about 0.5%

Gives it a little bit of a toasted taste. Nice addition.

I want to try this at 1% because I want it a little stronger but I am a little dubious. With the other mixes I have tried this with it is nice for about half the tank then I start getting a "toasted tongue". I cant understand why because I can vape 4% stand alone no problem. Maybe Kentucky Blend doesn't play nice with some tobaccos.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

